# plywood tanks



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ive been checkin out ply tanks and on a tank building site i found they said u shouldnt build a ply tnk bigger than 500 gal anything bigger than 500 should be a concrete tank and also anything longer than 8 ft should be concrete 
im just wondering cuz want to build 1200 gal tank 2ft X 2ft X 20 ft to go along my back wall in game room. am i gonna havta rethink or will it work?
thanks


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

hey man can you give me a link to that sight i'm pretty interested in building one


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

youll find it at www.malawicichlid he build a 1500 liter tank thats just plain cool used stainless steel for the glass sides


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

also at www.athiel and www.garf


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

you tha man


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

you can builda ply tank in the thousands of gallons you just have to double up 1/2 plywood and build a supporting frame around the tank with very good maybe even metal top braces and a top frame encircling the top like a piocture frame look at this...http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php

now sionce water gets heavy as you go deeper you dont have to go through any extents like this all you gotta do is build a simple frame


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

th ething is water gets heavy as you go deeper so as long as you have good top supports your 20x2x2 should be cake


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks do you think any spcl considerations for a 20 footer im already plannin on using stainless steel frames for glass and am much better workin in metal than wood (any constructive suggestions ar coments appr)


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

also check out diy custom aquarium just found them(doin 5 things at once)


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

just make really good topsupports spaced evenly all the way down the tank


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

man that 1700 gal is awsome think use a lot of his ideas and const methods


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> you can builda ply tank in the thousands of gallons you just have to double up 1/2 plywood and build a supporting frame around the tank with very good maybe even metal top braces and a top frame encircling the top like a piocture frame look at this...http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php
> 
> now sionce water gets heavy as you go deeper you dont have to go through any extents like this all you gotta do is build a simple frame


 man that was a very interesting article imagine trying to clean that thing!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yup cleanin that would be a bitch but boy could you imagine the shoal you could have in that wow double wow dont fall in


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

all you need to do is build a frame on the top and bottom running the span of the tank and use like a good amount if top supports its not all that bad to make a tank that long it would be more difficult if the tank was deep and not as long. you can make the tank sectional with a center joining point so you can move it if you need to so youd have 2x10 foot tanks joined with a gasket and bolts...like youve seen metal pipes joined that way right? use the same method..or even a 3 peice unit. i want to build a large sectional tank.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

it would be alot cheaper too to make it in 3 peices one 8 footer in the middle and 2x6 footers joined to the middle section


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

im planning a huge tank in the corner of my basement made of concrete with a large window on each of the 2 sides and hot water radiant heat in the ground to keep it warm.ive done form work before so it shouldnt be a prob. but filtration is another thing i was thinking of adapting a pool filter?whats the best sealant cretin?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ill build it one piece but ive designed it so i can put a divider in middle
and drain one side at a time also thinkin about a smaller tank on one side
im planning to make bracing out of stainless s just tryin to find an outlett that carries 6061 ss in angle form cuz i dont want to weld that long of a piece of ss
wanting to recreate a river as close as possible


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Man if you go through with this tank its going to be bad ass







Hope this works for you. Post pics of your progress.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

when i start ill def post pics but im still in final design phase(takin my time so i dont screw up)


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

delta do the middle reds put a devider in and do a rhomb to the right and then another devider and 6 spilos to the left


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

that way you can have a bunch of species all in that one tank and have em all against a wall in that one tank...best sealent is 100% sylicone and i dont know baouta concrete tank what if you decide to move? you would have to tearthat whole thing down before yous old your house.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

you can even build each section with its own decor and habitat like a waterfall for the rhombeus and a nice pondmock up for the reds and a sandy rocky river botto9m for the spilos or whatever i think its an awsome idea


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

you can use poolpaint or epoxy resin or any epoxy paint(not for driveways btw) for sealing your concrete tank


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

or anothe rgood idea is 2x30 inches dedicated to an irritans...3x2 to a brandti..middle have a shoal and dedicate a 7 foot section for a nice rhombeus that would be a f*cking sweet tank all devided...and do the woodwork so it hides the devider OR just use perfectly clear devider


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> or anothe rgood idea is 2x30 inches dedicated to an irritans...3x2 to a brandti..middle have a shoal and dedicate a 7 foot section for a nice rhombeus that would be a f*cking sweet tank all devided...and do the woodwork so it hides the devider OR just use perfectly clear devider


 AHHHHHH!







thats all i have to say........ Sweet ideas cretinHOP


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks mate creativity isnt just good for being a moron and making dumb joke si guess lol


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I think devideing the tank is the way to go so you will be able to have any kind of piranah you want in there.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

I have read threads started by:
1600 gallon shark tank (wood, 4x4's, on the floor)
900 gallon reef tank (steel framed)
800 gallon reef tank (steel stand, wooden tank) - up for 7 years+

it can be done. all you need is $ and ideas.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

YEAH MAN devide that junk so you can be totally happy and have a coolriver thing in your house


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

may i suggest that you make the tank 30 inches wide that way the rhomb will feelmore comfy and grow better and you can fit more pygos believe me the width is a big deal you can make the irritans thing 2 feet..the brandti or whatever 30x30 a huge space for pygos and a 7x30 inch for the rhomb..perfection taylor toyour needs/wants just what id do


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i was planning on having 2 types of ps in it prob rhom on one side piraya
on other but if i divide for a third ill prob put cons in it but the divider would be drilled so cons could swim out of their tank(holes to small for adults to go through) id almost be like an auto feeder


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i dont think it would be too hard to remove if i were to ever want to move cause it would only be two walls because im going to put it in the corner.i have demo saws and all that shiz.im going to use the paint that they use on city water tanks.im thinking an 8ft square 4 feet deep but im still in planning stages.good luck with youre projects guys


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

10 foot of tank for a rhomb? and if youre getting piraya and you wantthem to get huge make the tank a lil wider youc an put a bunch in there


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

damn good ideas you have cretin!

and when you start on this make sure you take LOTS of pictures!


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

i might try to build a plywood tank sometime within a year lol (i have to take a class before my dad will let me build much lol (its building trades im going to try and take wood working next year or maybe change it this year)

and again good ideas


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i'd rather pay for someone to do it...







haha


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

pay for someone to do it lol


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

hey cretin whats the max tank height for 3/4" plywood also you are using the plywood with the nice smooth finished sides right or wrong?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

some guy did a 500 gallon 8 footx3x3 foot tank with 3/4 and its saltwater...use birch plywood its harder and easier tow ork with and looks the best and is smooth


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

look at DC_piranhas tank its birch under i am building a 150 callon tank


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

30 in does sound better i had thought of makin it wider but affraid couldnt get effect i wanted but i think ill just deal and go w 30in as like you say i could have more fish
i am kind afraid of makin a 2 or 3 piece tank. what would you use as a gasket 
great info and help thanks all and esp cretin


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

30 in does sound better i had thought of makin it wider but affraid couldnt get effect i wanted but i think ill just deal and go w 30in as like you say i could have more fish
i am kind afraid of makin a 2 or 3 piece tank. what would you use as a gasket 
great info and help thanks all and esp cretin


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

almost forgot but i will be using a water pump for a hot tub and thought of using a heating element for a hot water heater. will this work and are they sensitive enough id hire someone to do the wiring as im no electrition


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i personally wouldnt use a water heater thing id go with aquariyum made stuff water pumps are 3water pumps..you can use a rubber mat as a gasket cut to fit the joint and for an extra good seal use patroleum jelly like gasket lube you can try it on a smaller tank if youre worried if you just wanna build the HUGE tank then do so just be prepaird if you have to move someday


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

what would u use for heating ive seen a hot tub heater use for an indoor pond setup but it was a pain according to owner just curious i want just one heater for whole tank and keep within 1 deg
moving the tank would actually be easy for me i have 2 trailers that are
40 ft long and can handle 10 ton (heavy equipment trailers) so thats not a prob


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

make an inline heater with a small water pump put some heaters in a small canister filter and seal up the holes for thr plugs setthem all at trhe same temp and let it work. that would keep things tight ..believe me dude after putting that much work into making a 20 foot long tank the lastthing you want in your way right as youre about to set up the tank is a problem with a shitty heater. it will piss you off lol.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

why not make your tank 40 feet long then LOL? put in like 5 black tip sharks it would have to be at least 6 feet wide though lol


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

to keep the temp pretty even put the inletto the canister at the far end of the tank and put the outlets at 2-3 points at the opposit end and the middle near the bottom and put the outlet to your filter at one end and the middle all flowing one way, laterally like a river.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

youd probobly wantthe canister pumping at least 300 gph 400 if you can get one


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

OHHHH i just thought if you build a filter...you probobly should make it a sit on top flow through type sectional filter so you can place the tank flat against a wall...you can make one of the sections for heaters so it will just flow through. dontw orry about minor temp variations in the tank its that way in the wild anyways im sure you have gone swimming and had cold and warm spots in a large river or lake. it wouldntvary much anyways if youre worried make two filter bodies (or two outlets for the filter)and have two outlets liek i said one in at the end and one in the middle all flowing in the same direction. here is an above view design i just mocked up to give you an idea of what you could do.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

that one arrow poi9nting to the rocks is a mistake..make two of these and you would have good filtration man or one big one


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

wow 40 ft dont have that kinda room but i was plannin on having all inlets on one side and all outletts on other wanting to pump at least 5000gph that way. is 400gph enough for a canister type for this size(already have several canister filters unused) i was planning on making
my own filter as plan on having 2ft x 2ft x 1 ft section on each end for inlet outlet and filtration(would it be better to go canister) filter id be making would be 3 chamber over over under sound good or bad?
not going for a river biotope system just river like (water goes one way
think ill go 30in like you say might as well have the capability to get diff p's that ive never had


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

wow 40 ft dont have that kinda room but i was plannin on having all inlets on one side and all outletts on other wanting to pump at least 5000gph that way. is 400gph enough for a canister type for this size(already have several canister filters unused) i was planning on making
my own filter as plan on having 2ft x 2ft x 1 ft section on each end for inlet outlet and filtration(would it be better to go canister) filter id be making would be 3 chamber over over under sound good or bad?
not going for a river biotope system just river like (water goes one way
think ill go 30in like you say might as well have the capability to get diff p's that ive never had


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i only think you shouldmodify a canister to house heaters otherwise you can put heaters in one of the chambers in a filter you make


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ah comprenda misunderstood now i see what talkin bout
my stupid


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i wish i was in the UK...


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i actually wish i was in brazil
thanks for all help
were not worthy were not worthy


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i wanna see some construction!!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

startin soon need to get a few more things ironed out first


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol overlap your ply man for thr tank bottom and back seam to flat peice.


----------

